# 275 ibc tote question



## Furbdog

Does anyone know how much a 275 ibc tote weight is full of water?


----------



## Slippy

I just looked up one style of IBC Tote. Its dry weight was 128 lbs and had a 275 gallon capacity. So at 8 lbs per gallon, the full container should weigh around 2328 lbs if my math is correct.

New IBC Totes - New FDA Food Grade 275 Gallon IBC Totes - New FDA Food Grade 330 gallon IBC Totes, Used 275 Gallon IBC Totes, New 330 Gallon IBC Totes, Used 330 Gallon IBC Totes, 275 Gallon IBC Totes, ibc totes, Ibc tanks, 275 gallon IBC Tote Tanks,


----------



## kevincali

Furbdog said:


> Does anyone know how much a 275 ibc tote weight is full of water?


Heavy. Very friggin heavy.

I have a 330 gallon tote that when full, sinks into the dirt.

Are you looking to prop it up somehow? My idea is to put it on top of railroad ties for the extra little height. They should be okay.


----------



## sideKahr

They're stronger than they look. We used to stack them three high with 9.5 lb/gal resin in them.


----------



## paraquack

*Don't* put one on your roof so you can have a gravity water feed.


----------



## Mad Trapper

whoops, 2290 lbs plus the tote


----------



## Farmboyc

sideKahr said:


> They're stronger than they look. We used to stack them three high with 9.5 lb/gal resin in them.


Yup a 3 high stack is fine but like Kevincal said you best have a solid foundation or disaster will follow.


----------



## Furbdog

Well I learned that there extremely heavy lol I put them on pallets.


----------



## Furbdog

paraquack said:


> *Don't* put one on your roof so you can have a gravity water feed.


Yeah I would never even consider that with the weight.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Furbdog said:


> Yeah I would never even consider that with the weight.


Aways over build. Especially in the north. Beams are better than rafters. 2-4' snow over the whole roof is a lot more than a tote.


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> whoops, 2290 lbs plus the tote


You are correct MT, I was using 8 lbs per gallon as an approximate.

The Weight of Water
Pounds Grams Kilograms
Cubic cm. 0.002205 1 0.001
Cubic inch 0.036127 16.387064 0.0163871
Liter 2.204684 1000.028 1.000028
Gallon 8.345404 3785.4118 3.7854118
Cubic foot 62.42796 28316.847 28.316847


----------



## Wildrat

Hello, I am new here. I did use search and this is the only post I saw for the totes. My brother gave me a brand new tote and cage from his work place. I want to use it for long term water storage. It is made of the whitish plastic. I have chickens and my water system them has fresh city water going into it daily and it grows algae. I am certain if I put water in this tote it will also grow algae. It is outside in daylight. I have watched videos on You Tube, I have read articles on Google. I have not found anything that specifically addresses my intended use in it's location outside in the sunlight of South Alabama. If I need to start a ne post let me know and I will. Just looking for help.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Wildrat said:


> Hello, I am new here. I did use search and this is the only post I saw for the totes. My brother gave me a brand new tote and cage from his work place. I want to use it for long term water storage. It is made of the whitish plastic. I have chickens and my water system them has fresh city water going into it daily and it grows algae. I am certain if I put water in this tote it will also grow algae. It is outside in daylight. I have watched videos on You Tube, I have read articles on Google. I have not found anything that specifically addresses my intended use in it's location outside in the sunlight of South Alabama. If I need to start a ne post let me know and I will. Just looking for help.


water storage for your drinking needs? .... you need "food grade" FDA rated containers for any water or food ....

you'd have to know the heritage of that container your brother gave you to be totally safe ....


----------



## Wildrat

It is a food grade container. I will fill it with city water. I know in this sunlight it will grow algae sooner or later. Most of what I have read does not address totes and outdoor storage. I have read about using chlorine but it breaks down in light quickly, I have also read about using pool shock/sodium hypochlorite. I figured I would ask here because I know someone is doing exactly what I want to do.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> You are correct MT, I was using 8 lbs per gallon as an approximate.
> 
> The Weight of Water
> Pounds Grams Kilograms
> Cubic cm. 0.002205 1 0.001
> Cubic inch 0.036127 16.387064 0.0163871
> Liter 2.204684 1000.028 1.000028
> Gallon 8.345404 3785.4118 3.7854118
> Cubic foot 62.42796 28316.847 28.316847





Slippy said:


> You are correct MT, I was using 8 lbs per gallon as an approximate.
> 
> My math:
> 
> 946-mL/qt X 4qt/gal = ml/gal
> 
> X 275 gal = mL/275 gal
> 
> X 1 L/1000 mL = L/275 gal
> 
> X 2.2 lbs/kg X 1kg/L = lbs/275 gal


----------



## sideKahr

Wildrat said:


> It is a food grade container. I will fill it with city water. I know in this sunlight it will grow algae sooner or later. Most of what I have read does not address totes and outdoor storage. I have read about using chlorine but it breaks down in light quickly, I have also read about using pool shock/sodium hypochlorite. I figured I would ask here because I know someone is doing exactly what I want to do.


Hi, @Wildrat. Welcome to the forum.

You're right; if you store that tote in sunlight algae will grow. If you treat it with enough chlorine to stop algae growth, you really shouldn't drink it without filtration or boiling to drive off the chlorine. I wouldn't drink it at all if you treat it with pool shock.

Keeping it indoors is best. Would you be willing to paint it black? I'd suggest something really thick like automobile rust proofing.

Good luck!


----------



## Wildrat

Yes, I had thought of painting it black and trying to get it near the shaded side of the house. If after painting and some type of shelter from the light what should I treat the water inside with, and if using bleach how often since the sun is going to kill it also. I do have filters for making bad water good.


----------



## sideKahr

Wildrat said:


> Yes, I had thought of painting it black and trying to get it near the shaded side of the house. If after painting and some type of shelter from the light what should I treat the water inside with, and if using bleach how often since the sun is going to kill it also. I do have filters for making bad water good.


I'm sorry, I don't know. Maybe someone else does.

If you decide to paint the tote, rough it up with some sandpaper first.


----------



## 7515

The white opaque totes are UV rated plastic. 
I've had water in mine for almost two years and never had algae. 
I add a bit of chlorine twice a year and aerate it with my compressor 
This tote gets daylight for part of the day


----------



## Wildrat

I'm pretty sure mine will grow algae based on the 40 gallon barrel I use for my auto chicken watering device. Then again if I am adding chlorine every now and then it may not, plus if I run some water out, kinda like water exchanges in an aquarium, this may also help with the algae. I still have time, the electoral college has not voted yet. LOL Yes, my cousins are bombarding my Facebook with the electoral college stuff now. LOL Also Nibiru orbit has been delayed by a sudden solar snowstorm, and the plows can't clear the way for another year. LOL Crazy world we live in. LOL


----------



## Sonya

Wildrat said:


> It is a food grade container. I will fill it with city water. I know in this sunlight it will grow algae sooner or later. Most of what I have read does not address totes and outdoor storage. I have read about using chlorine but it breaks down in light quickly, I have also read about using pool shock/sodium hypochlorite. I figured I would ask here because I know someone is doing exactly what I want to do.


If you only plan to buy one tote for drinking water keep one thing in mind, the totes I have seen have the spout near the bottom. If that seal on the spout develops a leak you will lose all of your drinking water supply, probably at the worst time.

For that reason I plan to buy two or three 55 gallon barrels with the opening on top (there is a guy on craigslist in my area that sells food grade cheap, along with totes) so I don't have to worry about a single tote springing a leak and leaving us without water during an emergency.

I thought about that possibility when a smaller water barrel with a spout on the bottom developed a leak, I thought it was fine, only to discover it was bone dry.

If you do buy a tote paint it black, that will prevent algae. I believe after a good coat of black paint to block light you can paint it another color for aesthetic reasons or if you don't feel like spending time on several coats of cover up paint just cover it with something more visually appealing. Algae needs light to grow.


----------



## Wildrat

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## janderson

8.34 * 275 =2293 LBS + 135, lets say 2428 LBS, but there is different pallet types and totes types, so I bet its more like 2450ish...


----------



## Joe

Wildrat said:


> I'm pretty sure mine will grow algae based on the 40 gallon barrel I use for my auto chicken watering device. Then again if I am adding chlorine every now and then it may not, plus if I run some water out, kinda like water exchanges in an aquarium, this may also help with the algae. I still have time, the electoral college has not voted yet. LOL Yes, my cousins are bombarding my Facebook with the electoral college stuff now. LOL Also Nibiru orbit has been delayed by a sudden solar snowstorm, and the plows can't clear the way for another year. LOL Crazy world we live in. LOL


 @Wildrat first pull your tote out of the cage enclosure. Then with a rag apply a paint prep that will make the surface of the plastic tacky as the plastic is fairly smooth. Or as @sideKhar suggested rough the surface with sandpaper. then apply your black paint. Once dry you can put it back in the metal "cage". The black paint will prevent algae growth. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Wildrat

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sideKahr

Sonya said:


> If you only plan to buy one tote for drinking water keep one thing in mind, the totes I have seen have the spout near the bottom. If that seal on the spout develops a leak you will lose all of your drinking water supply, probably at the worst time.


 @Wildrat If it does develop a leak at the bottom spout, here's what to do. Make sure the top opening is tight, then tip it over on its side so that the bottom spout is on top. Repair or replace spout or gasket as necessary. We used to do it all the time; never had one split open even when full of paint. They're strong.


----------

